# Querschnittsbetimmung von Litze



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

Wenn der Querschnitt eines Drahtes angegeben ist, wird da die isolierung mit einbezogen oder nur die Draht-litze??


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
nein die Isolierung wird nicht mitgemeßen, da man ja den Leiterquerschnitt braucht, um die elektrischen Werte zu bestimmen, es gibt aber auch vom Hersteller Maßzeichnungen, mit alle Abmeßungen.


----------



## Ralle79 (26 August 2009)

hallo!
greife das thema nochmal auf:

muss der querschnitt der litze eigentlich im stromlaufplan angegeben werden oder muss sich der schaltschrankbauer hierrüber selbst gedanken machen???


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2009)

Ralle79 schrieb:


> hallo!
> greife das thema nochmal auf:
> 
> muss der querschnitt der litze eigentlich im stromlaufplan angegeben werden oder muss sich der schaltschrankbauer hierrüber selbst gedanken machen???


 
wie? "der schaltschrankbauer" ---- meinst du den der die elektrische Verdrahtung zusammenzimmert? 

Es heißt ja E-PLAN weil da hoffentlich jemand ist der da ist der "plant"  


Mal im ernst:

1. Wichtige Angaben sind Aderntyp/Kabeltyp (damit automatisch der Querschnitt)
Es gibt ja Firmen die nur HELU einsetzen oder was auch immer

2. Adernfarbe/Adernnummer - wäre auch gut 

3. z.B. für die USA - ALLE Adern durchnummeriert


D.h. wenn Planung dann Planung ansonsten Basteln!


Gruß


----------



## Nais (26 August 2009)

> muss der querschnitt der litze eigentlich im stromlaufplan angegeben werden oder muss sich der schaltschrankbauer hierrüber selbst gedanken machen???


Dort wo ich es für wichtig halte gebe ich in meinen Plänen die Aderquerschnitte für die Litzen im Schrank mit an. 
Dazu zählen z.B. alle 400V Hauptkreise und die "Hauptadern" der 24V - Steuerspannung (Hydraulikventile usw.)
Für Kabel ist es sowieso festgelegt, für die restlichen Litzen habe ich einen mitdenkenden Schaltschrankbauer um den Plan nicht zu überfrachten.

Ich habe aber auch schon viele Pläne gesehen in denen für die interne Verdrahtung überhaupt keine Querschnitte angegeben wurden.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab auch schon den Satz "wenn nix angegeben, dann 0,75mm²" auf der ersten Planseite gesehen


MfG


----------



## hausenm (26 August 2009)

Im Deckblatt alle Angaben (400V- 230V und 230 Steuerspannung- 24V Analogwerte) mit Farben und Querschnitten. Davon Abweichendes im Plan vermerken. Reicht in der Regel aus.
Um auf den Anfang zurück zu kommen: es wird der Leiterquerschnitt angegeben. Isolierungen variieren in der Dicke/ Abhängig vom Werkstoff (Durchschlagsfestigkeit)


----------



## leg-gmbh (26 August 2009)

hallo,

der steuerungsbauer des vertrauens wird wissen und auch entscheiden, welchen querschnitt er verlegt.
es haengt ja nun auch von der verlegung und laenge ab.
JEDOCH, bei besonderen anforderungen ist es bestimmt ratsam, einen querschnitt und/oder kabeltyp vorzugeben.

mfg

e.l.


----------



## HBL (6 September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 in Art *12.6 Flexible Leitungen* sind diese Fragen abgehandelt.

Im *Anhang "D"* dieser Norm findet man auch, unter anderem, die entsprechenden Reduktionsfaktoren für höhere Betriebstemperaturen der Leitungen, sowie auch die entsprechenden Reduktionsfaktoren zur Häufung der Stromkreise in einem Kanal.

Ich empfehle, diese Norm eingehend zu studieren.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## Paule (6 September 2009)

HBL schrieb:


> Im *Anhang "D"* dieser Norm findet man auch, unter anderem, die entsprechenden Reduktionsfaktoren für höhere Betriebstemperaturen der Leitungen, sowie auch die entsprechenden Reduktionsfaktoren zur Häufung der Stromkreise in einem Kanal.


Zum Thema Reduktionsfaktoren.
Ich bekomme immer einen dicken Hals wenn es wieder heißt:
"Im Schaltschrank können wir vom Querschnitt eine Stufe kleiner gehen"
Kennt Ihr das auch?
Ich frage dann immer ob im Schaltschrank weniger Strom fließt als außerhalb.


----------



## Alexander75 (17 September 2009)

Ich selbst bin zwar gelernter Energie-Elektroniker und komme durch die Ausbildung bei Klöckner-Moeller eben aus dem Bereich Schaltschrankbau, jedoch ist es sicher SEHR ratsam, die Aderquerschnitte anzugeben und sich nicht auf "der Schaltschrankbauer wird schon wissen, was er verlegen muss" zu verlassen.

In der Praxis siehts doch so aus.......

Firma A braucht eine Anlage....

Firma B baut diese, und plant vor sich hin.
Heisst: Planer sitzt im Büro, und plant sich nen Wolf.
Unten in der Werkstatt / Montagehalle wird das Ding zusammengeschustert.

Erfahrung aus der Praxis: Die wenigsten (allenfalls der Werkstattleiter und vielleicht der Gruppenleiter) haben Ahnung von der Materie.
Allesamt Leiharbeiter und größtenteils Ostblock-Billigkräfte.
Keinen Abschluss, nichts gelernt, und relativ wenig Deutschkenntnisse.

Und auf diese Monteure soll man sich verlassen, daß der weiss, welche Querschnitte er verlegen soll ???????? 


etwas Off-Topic:
Ich war selbst Leiharbeiter und eben in diesem Bereich tätig und hatte in der Pause ne interessante Diskussion mit einem Vorarbeiter, in die sich dann auch ein Leih-Russe mit einmischte.

VA: Und wollen sie nicht hier fest anfangen ?
Ich: In dem Job, den ich grad da unten mache ?
VA: Ja, warum nicht ?
Ich: Ich hab 2000 bis 2002 den Staatlich geprüften Techniker gemacht und will den eigentlich nicht umsonst gemacht haben. 
VA: Das ist verständlich. Hoffentlich finden sie schnell was, das ist ja dann grad Perlen vor sie Säue geschmissen.
Ich: Wohl wahr.
Russe: Ich auch Techniker.
Ich: Echt ? Cool, in welchem Bereich ?
Russe: Ich Techniker.
Ich: Was haste denn gelernt ? Techniker gibts in vielen Bereichen.
Russe. Nix gelernt. Ich Techniker für alles.
*ohne Worte* *ROFL*


----------

